# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  FOAM FRACTIONATOR - my dream to perfect pond

## 36aquatic

Dear rekan2 semua, akhirnya FF memasuki tahap finishing.
Setelah dicat dasar pertama, kemudian dirapihin kembali dan dicat dasar lagi. Kemungkinan besok sudah dicat finishing dengan warna hitam metallic. Nama masih belum ketemu, lagi buka2 buku fengshui, buku primbon, dll
Ini type FF Mono, injector dan foam pipe blm terpasang.



Ini contoh FF Dual Mono, yaitu FF normal + gas stripping chamber.



Unit Dual Mono ini adalah pesanan bro Techno di Medan untuk di kolam ini. viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6715

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

TOP deh om

Apakah penempatannya di akhir filter (air bersih) atau dimana om ? harganya berapa ?  ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Minta info harga satu set lengkapnya.
Thanks.

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Hasil test nya dong om...  
> Biar lebih meyakinkan.....krn sy jg tertarik nih klu bisa naikin DO 1 point aja.  
> 
> Btw, menurut sy rasanya kurang tepat yah membandingkan FF ini dgn momotaro bakteri house krn fungsi keduanya sangat berbeda.


Injector saya ada kirim ke singapore buat ditest dan dicompare dengan DOB yang harganya S$12.000 bro. Semoga tidak sampe malu2in ya...........

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Om Harry,..tolong PM Harganya OM,..........

thanks om,..

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by T3chno
> 
> ...


Sebetulnya saya dulunya suka ke Air laut isi dalam nya seperti ikannya warna nya bagus2 dan original kayak kuning, orange (NEMO)..bener2 bagus...setelah itu batu karang yg hidup, dan tanaman lautnya...bagus2 warnanya (mirip kl kita nyelam di laut)..tp pada ga tahan mati semua kerna Skimmer nya jelek dan kapasitas kecil, belinya maunya yg paling IRIT eh..malah jadi BOROS 2 x mesti beli lagi yg langsung GEDE...pake pipa 8 in tinggi 1,5 m..pake sistem double Braket (dual)..baru ikan bgs ga ada yg mati tanaman laut tahan lama dan bagus2 warnanya (tp dibantu cahaya lampu)..nah begitu OM Harry punya Skimmer langsung gue order....(Kerna tanpa pembersihan kadar air kolam kita ga bakalan perfect)..

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

> Bro, jangan memuji terus, bisa besar hidung saya.
> Saya ini sarjana akuntansi yang gak laku kerja di kantoran aja bro. Makanya main ikan. Emang dari bocah udah doyan kutak-katik. Dibeliin mainan mobil2an atau senapan, paling 3 hari udah dibongkar. Nah anak laki yang kecil juga sama isengnya, mainan gak pernah tahan lebih dari 3 hari. Ikan garra rufa di rumah, mati gara2 dikasih beras. Ampun d.


baru tahu kl sifat *usil* ternyata menurun   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Oom Wil sekarang sudah gak mau sangar lagi tapi back in 1980's - waktu dia ikut 'call of duty' ke TimTim sampai 3 kali -, jangan tanya. Napas aja orang gak berani kenceng2 di depan beliau ...   ::   ::  

Cheers

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

wah, keliatannya semuanya menunggu update an FF nih.... udah gak sabar pengen tau hasilnya...

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Photo penggunaan FF dengan pengukuran DO level sudah diupload. Bisa dilihat di link post sebelumnya..


@ Bro Anton

Foam akan banyak pada kolam dengan kepadatan tinggi dan pemberian pakan tinggi. Foam mungkin tidak akan terlihat di kolam jika menggunakan SS, tapi bukan berarti tidak ada busa. Pada kolam yang telah menggunakan FF, setelah foam habis, busa yang dihasilkan FF hanya akan keluar sekitar 1/2 - 1 jam setelah pemberian pakan.

@ Bro Bunta
Sorry bro, gak sempat ukur2 parameter, lagi ada kerjaan di beberapa tempat.
Nanti saya update setelah beberapa hari dipasang.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Berikut gambar SUPER BUSA dari FF yg disetting lebih extreme buat keluarin Kotoran....(lumayan kerja keras)..



 ::  mantap Om Harry Thks.....

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Mantep Bro...barang bagus dan berguna pasti dicari sampe kemana2....Hidup BRO....


Ikan boleh digebukin makannya biar cepat gede. Nanti 1 bulan repot lagi  ::  Ukur ya ukurannya

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Mantabbb om Harry....
> Yang versi 1 downdrat yg versi 2 countercurrent ya om Harry.....?
> Flange ke collector buat atau beli jadi om?
> Kalau tube nya diisi moving media, bisa jadi bio FF (my unfinished project...),IMHO
> Sorry banyak nanya om.. soalnya DIY terkendala acrilic tube nya...


Dari versi satu dan versi dua semua pake counter current.
Flange acrilic semua dibikin sendiri, computer aided, jadi titik lubang antara satu dengan yang lain akan sama dan presisi, cuma fastener nylon nya masih diimpor. Valve untuk pengatur flow air juga sudah menggunakan GATE VALVE, yang harganya masih sangat mahal. 
Bisa diisi moving media.
Saya tidak menggunakan akrilik tube secara full karena umumnya FF ditaruh di kolam outdoor akan terekspos sinar matahari yang mengakibatkan lumut di bagian dalam tabung reaksi. Saya akan coba post video lainnya. tq

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

wah bearapaan nih harganya hehehe...

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Another 7 Foam Fractionator to go, 2 unit ke medan, 1 unit ke sby, 1 unit ke malang, 3 unit untuk jakarta

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sunardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Om Harry....
> Karena postingan2 terakhir di topik ini sudah berbau komersial dan sudah beriklan dan promosi, maka memang sebaiknya di Thread jual aja.


Saya memang melihat adanya hal2 seperti atas om Wil, termasuk di postingan saya, oleh karena itu saya minta maaf. Saya sudah meminta kepada Bro Lim Johan, selaku marketing untuk buka thread baru di forum JUAL. Dan saya mengharapkan bantuan moderator2 sekalian, jika memungkinkan, agar thread ini kembali jalurnya sebagai apreasiasi suatu produk inovasi untuk meningkatkan kualitas air tanpa embel2 komersial.

thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ubitalcwp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

> Minggu lalu ada beberapa kali telpon untuk memantau perkembangannya, tapi kayanya masih di Bangkok ya. Oleh2nya bisa dikirim langsung ya........ )
> Dari foto dan pembicaraan tadi ternyata air baru diganti baru. Saya mau meluruskan fungsi FF karena banyak yang menyangka hanya berfungsi untuk menghilangkan busa, dan busa akan terus dihasilkan.
> Fungsi FF sebenarnya adalah memaintain kondisi air agar bebas dari foam (busa), slime, lendir, DOC, dsb. Pada awalnya, pada kolam yang airnya kental, terutama untuk kolam2 dengan jumlah dan pemberian pakan yang banyak, FF akan bekerja untuk menghilangkan semua impurities, baik berupa foam, slime, lendir, DOC, warna, sehingga air anda akan kembali lagi seperti air baru yang fresh. Dan setelah itu, tugas FF adalah MEMAINTAIN atau MENJAGA agar kondisi air akan tetap seperti itu untuk seterusnya. Setiap kali ada pemberian pakan, dalam hitungan 2-3 jam, semua akan dikeluarkan lagi oleh unit FF.
> 
> Pada kolam tanpa menggunakan FF, pada saat awal (atau pada saat pergantian air banyak misal 50-75%), air akan terlihat segar, bersih dan encer, namun seiring dengan waktu, sisa pakan, lendir/slime ikan, sisa protein, dll akan membuat air kolam anda menjadi kental, belum lagi jumlah DOC yang merupakan source amonia terbesar akan menyebabkan impurities dalam kolam anda, seperti kolam tampak berkabut. Dengan penggunaan FF, ini akan langsung dihilangkan beberapa saat setelah tercipta, dan bahkan dalam kondisi setelah top peak tetap akan bekerja tapi kerjanya adalah memaintain kualitas air.
> 
> Ditunggu updatenya bro


oke bro, pasti nanti diupdate, iya minggu lalu lg ke bangkok ada undangan. pasti nanti saya update poin2 yang kemaren sudah kita bahas bro. thanx.

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

FF memerlukan penyetelan beberapa hari sekali seiring dengan pengurangan jumlah foam di dalam air. Namun ini hanya dibutuhkan sampai peak/tujuan akhir tercapai. Tujuan ini adalah dimana air sudah encer, gelembung yang naik ke permukaan akan burst/pecah beberapa detik setelah sampai permukaan, kondisi ini tidak akan menghasilkan foam lagi. Kondisi disaat ini tidak memerlukan adjustment lagi, karena tugas FF pada saat ini adalah MENJAGA supaya kondisi air tidak turun. Setelah pemberian pakan, FF akan segera bekerja menghasilkan foam dan membuangnya.

Saya tidak terpengaruh soal bongkar membongkar Om Wil, karena toh pada akhirnya apa isi dan cara kerja akan saya publish, setelah paten yang saya ajukan keluar. Tujuan saya mematenkan produk ini, supaya agar alat ini dapat diakui sebagai milik dan hasil karya anak bangsa Indonesia. Jangan sampai bangsa kita ini selalu dicap sebagai tukang jiplak, dan karya2 anak bangsa kita malah diakui oleh negara lain.

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Another Photos at Mr Budi Pond

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Om harry, bisa PM harganya? Thx

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

True...nanti kalau kolam saya udah jadi, saya foto deh. Kapasitas filter saya juga kecil. Semoga kombinasi vortex, sf, ff Dan filter biologi bisa membuat air semakin baik Dan ikan tambah happy...

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Pengen ikutan nge list om...tp barangnya udah dirumah...

----------

